# Livermore, CA CCO (Paragon Outlets)



## singrsling (Apr 15, 2014)

I was just there on Saturday and was impressed by the selection of items: a decent amount of Mac shadows and LE palettes, including the travel one from holiday at Nordstrom with 4 shadows and a blush and 2 pan lippies.  Also one with 6 shadows with the word "spider" in it, very pretty. The lipstick selection wasn't great, about 5 lippies, a decent amount of glosses, and some very neutral shades of sheen supremes.  They had a good selection of LE shadows and 3 blushes and a few foundations.  The biggest selection was of EL items, but a lot of Clinique too.  Not so much Bobbi nor Smashbox, but the smashbox lippies were all current things that you see at Sephora.  Oh they did have a few eyeshadow palettes, etc.  And the SA's are very nice and know their stuff.


----------



## xlisaa (Jul 19, 2014)

As of 7/18:
  MAC Lipsticks that arrived this month: Dangerous, Angel, Creme D'Nude and at least 8 Huggable Lipcolours
  MAC Extra Dimension Skinfinishes: Fairly Precious, Magnetic Appeal & Superb
  Turquatic fragrance & RiRi Cosmetics Bag

  but that was all the new items from MAC I noticed and they told me it was a pretty small amount sent to them.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 19, 2014)

xlisaa said:


> As of 7/18: MAC Lipsticks that arrived this month: Dangerous, Angel, Creme D'Nude and at least 8 Huggable Lipcolours MAC Extra Dimension Skinfinishes: Fairly Precious, Magnetic Appeal & Superb Turquatic fragrance & RiRi Cosmetics Bag  but that was all the new items from MAC I noticed and they told me it was a pretty small amount sent to them.


Yay happy to hear huggable making to the cco thanks for letting us know I'm planning a cco trip very soon


----------



## xlisaa (Jul 19, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Yay happy to hear huggable making to the cco thanks for letting us know I'm planning a cco trip very soon


I called other locations within 50 miles of my area and about all of them got at least some Huggables in, and most of them got the Fairly Precious EDS.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 19, 2014)

xlisaa said:


> I called other locations within 50 miles of my area and about all of them got at least some Huggables in, and most of them got the Fairly Precious EDS.


Yay I can't wait to go to mines thanks


----------



## singrsling (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow thanks ladies. I'm shocked that the CCOs got the Huggables. Those sold out so quickly. Thanks for the update.


----------



## xlisaa (Jul 19, 2014)

singrsling said:


> Thanks for the update.


The packaging of the Huggables had a sticker with the MAC Korea label so they probably didn't sell there, which is why it's now at CCO, which is what happens to most lipsticks there.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 19, 2014)

xlisaa said:


> The packaging of the Huggables had a sticker with the MAC Korea label so they probably didn't sell there, which is why it's now at CCO, which is what happens to most lipsticks there.


Did u happen to see how much the huggable are at the cco  I'm looking for love beam I hope I can find it when I go


----------



## xlisaa (Jul 19, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Did u happen to see how much the huggable are at the cco I'm looking for love beam I hope I can find it when I go


$14!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 19, 2014)

xlisaa said:


> $14!


Thanks so much I'm planning on getting aleast two but love beam been on my want list


----------



## pandav (Sep 10, 2014)

A couple of times I have been to Livermore CCO, I found the selection to be pretty wide ranged and good. I used to frequent the Vacaville CCO and have been to Gilroy few times. They have very small collection. Livermore CCO seems to have the best selection in the bay area. Lets try to post what we saw when we visit it.


----------



## singrsling (Sep 10, 2014)

I respectfully disagree!  The BEST CCO for cosmetics, especially MAC items, is the one in NAPA, by far.   It has a TON of MAC items, esp. shadows - a while big case full.  The store was closed for a few days after the earthquake, but I'm sure they are back to normal now.   The commute for me is almost two hours, so it's a big deal for me to get up there, but when I go, it's worth it, plus you are in wine country, which is beautiful.   The Livermore store is great, don't get me wrong, but they had a low selection of MAC lip items when I was just there this past weekend. A decent amount of shadows and face stuff, though.   I have been to every CCO in California except the one in Carlsbad, northern San Diego, so I know what I am talking about.


----------



## xlisaa (Oct 13, 2014)

They had a bunch of Pure Heroine today.


----------



## singrsling (Apr 18, 2015)

I just got back from there and they have 3 of the Clinique Cheek Pops for $14.75. Shades were Peach Pop, Berry Pop, and Peony Pop.


----------

